# 2015 gear



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Just curious what you guys are looking at for 2015 gear set ups. Boards, Boots, Bindings, Outerwear etc. I want to know pretty much everything you guys are looking at ESPECIALLY if you are a freerider or a splitboarder.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

158W Echelon Overlord-C
Now Selects Large
Rossi XV 164W- not sure if split version or not at the moment

Thats about all :/ maybe outerwear or a new helmet


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

2011 K2 Brigade
2011 K2 Sonic bindings
2014 Burton Invader boots
Scott Dual goggles
Anon Raider helmet 

Will be getting new outerwear and base layer.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of 2013/14 Flow Talon Focus boots and can't wait to use them next season - should be great with my NX2-RS bindings. 

I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a 2013/14 Gnu Billy Goat but they're few and far between. I like the LibTech Darker series but I'd prefer the mellow-mag on the Billy Goat. :dunno:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

2013 Never Summer Cobra X 164
2013 Union MC Metafuse bindings
2013 Burton Driver X boots
Anon goggles
Red helmet
Groovstar jacket and pants
Burton yeti mitts
No underpants
Squashed snack bar that I sat on 2 seasons ago


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not going to change much... for next yr i'll be riding:

1) 2014 Endeavor Live with 2014 Ride Capos. 
2) 2014 Charlie Slasher with *2015 NOW Selects*. I have it on 2013 Missions now.
3) 2013 Forum Manual with those Missions ^

All on 2013 Thirtytwo TM2's. Dont think i'll ever need other boots.

I gotta get me a lighter helmet (maybe Smith Maze), my Bern Watts is pretty heavy and everytime i bail my neck goes crrreeck.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Couple of new boards. 
Couple of new bindings.
Couple of tech hoodies.
Couple of new 20 something girlfriends.


I just hope my wife don't find out. 


About my new boards.


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm interested in: 
2015 Rome artifact rocker (new camber profile)
Rome katana bindings
A park board setup
New pants (lighter than my current)
More time on the hill
Gear bag


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

pax said:


> Awhh the metafusesssssss


Haven't even used them yet, long story short, ordered them at end of season sale in the USA while living in the UK and picked them up moving to NZ on the way through >.<


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nothing. Noooothing. I swear! Super happy with my '13 and '14 quiver and gear (boards, skins, poles, bindings - all are great). Very happy especially with the Arc'teryx jacket/pants: they weight/pack half of my previous outware. Well worth the price.

Well... maybe the new Jetforce avalanche backpack to get rid of the unnerving cartridge flight problem


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I refuse to buy anything that's not at least 50% off...
major Canadian retailers are mostly 50% for 2013 snowboard and snow sport clothing now...
but they don't have the things I want...the us online retailers are still mostly 30%...how come!!!!

:icon_scratch:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Only new stuff I'll be rocking is my jones mountain twin and a shiny set of hardware in my ankle


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Because there is no such thing as too many boards, for next season the quiver has been expanded to include:

2014 Endeavor Next
2014 Nidecker Megalight

:yahoo:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Im pretty well geared up.
What ever breaks in the last two months of the season.
Probabaly gonna spend some money on some well made pants
And a Mack 10


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Season kicks off here in NZ in June, not much new this year yet, though may pick up some sale stuff in USA if I can find somebody to ship it on the sly over here. 

Currently for snow/fun days:

Antler 157.5
Cartels
Ions

Looking at for hard pack/carving:

PYL 159
Jones Flag
Rossignol XV

Diodes

Some stiffer boots....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Looking at for *hard pack/carving*:


Have you looked at the Rossi in natura? Its extreme magne will brake a lot in a carve. Not optimal for this purpose.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

neni said:


> Have you looked at the Rossi in natura? Its extreme magne will brake a lot in a carve. Not optimal for this purpose.


I haven't, just seen some positive reviews on it and knew it was a pretty stiff deck with good edge hold. Will certainly give them a run out on demo days if I can before deciding. Thanks for picking up on that, is the extreme magne that effective it hits the breaks?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> is the extreme magne that effective it hits the breaks?


Hubby intended to get one but after demoing, he decided against it (comming from a Custom X) for this reason and got the Flag instead. He claims that he still feels the mellow magne of the Flag (which I don’t, at least not in a negative way) but only marginally.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

neni said:


> Hubby intended to get one but after demoing, he decided against it (comming from a Custom X) for this reason and got the Flag instead. He claims that he still feels the mellow magne of the Flag (which I don’t, at least not in a negative way) but only marginally.


That's interesting, I haven't ridden anything with the magne tech properly. I considered a custom x but my last couple of boards have been Burton which I am happy to admit I love, particularly the channel, so thought it would be nice to see what some of the other brands have been coming up with in the last couple of years. I'm a big fan of Jones himself, as a rider, documentary maker and his work towards the sustainability for snowboarding, but strangely in an eco friendly country like NZ he has no retail outlets, so I'm a bit hesitant at diving in on the flagship or twin.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I swore I wasn't going to buy anything for 2014/2015 season but then I went to the Burton sample sale and picked up the 2014/2105 Burton Nug flying v. Then I saw the DC Judge boots at 50% off sale. 

Oh wells..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AntipodeaISam said:


> That's interesting, I haven't ridden anything with the magne tech properly. I considered a custom x but my last couple of boards have been Burton which I am happy to admit I love, particularly the channel, so thought it would be nice to see what some of the other brands have been coming up with in the last couple of years. I'm a big fan of Jones himself, as a rider, documentary maker and his work towards the sustainability for snowboarding, but strangely in an eco friendly country like NZ he has no retail outlets, so I'm a bit hesitant at diving in on the flagship or twin.


That's a pity... but I wouldn't consider the Flag for pure groomer riding anyway. Don't kbow the twin tho. I'd say consider the Custom X if it's purpose is carving and you already have a board for pow. Can't go wrong with this one :thumbsup:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

neni said:


> That's a pity... but I wouldn't consider the Flag for pure groomer riding anyway. Don't kbow the twin tho. I'd say consider the Custom X if it's purpose is carving and you already have a board for pow. Can't go wrong with this one :thumbsup:


Cheers Neni, yeah I used the antler 157.5 for heliboarding last year, it was good fun and floats great, really surfy feeling which given my summer hobby is perfect but at 180 lbs I need a little more length to really enjoy the powder here and for my japan holiday. So thought getting a 160 flagship would offer a good second board for groomers and deeper powder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Cheers Neni, yeah I used the antler 157.5 for heliboarding last year, it was good fun and floats great, really surfy feeling which given my summer hobby is perfect but at 180 lbs I need a little more length to really enjoy the powder here and for my japan holiday. So thought getting a 160 flagship would offer a good second board for groomers and deeper powder.


Haha, _now_ you're talking Flaship  (scratch Custom X for pow!). Sounds like a good combination. When the Flag gets PITA in the afternoon moguls, you already have a backup.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

One thing that all the folks who complain about Magnetraction always forget is that you can detune it for a less catchy ride yet still have good edge hold. It really is a great and versatile technology. I personally ride my edges sharp as hell.

My list:

2015 Lib Tech Skunk Apes HP 169 split. Hard not to want this one in a solid too after shredding it... even though I just got the 165 

Karakoram Prime Carbon

Now Select

Arc'teryx Beta SV gloves

Should also pick up some poles I suppose... last piece I need for splitting!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Wanna get just a little bit:
-Arcteryx outwear. Already got a Rush, need some Sabre pants and layers.
-Wanna split my board, it's not getting much use after I got swallowtails, may be I'll use it as split. 
-May be need a new helmet, now I'd take an L size instead of XL.
-Avalanche safety gear: beacon(finally, no more rents) and I really want ABS backpack.

Might consider a new boots or binders, but I need to sell my old Malamutes first.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Not too much for me, I'm fairly well set up these days but a couple of things need replacing. I'll most likely go for:

New helmet - Anon Optics

New boots, my Northwave Decade SLs are just about dead so I'll probably just get another pair exactly the same or try out the Prophesies. Most comfortable boots I've ever used. Northwave - Drake snowboarding 

162 Shreddy Krueger, will probably just use my Genesis' with it so I can just carry one pair of bindings and two boards in the bag when I travel around. Might look a bit goofy with bright green bindings on a nice black top sheet but I couldn't really give two shits. I've got some Cartels on my Joystick but they're EST unfortunately... that reminds me, I fucking love that board.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

pax said:


> I see everyone talking about endeavor nowadays. A couple of months ago I hadn't even heard of em. Are hey any good?


It's a Canadian Company that seems to be doing pretty well... I'm sure you will hear a lot more about them as well... 

I am in Norway and rocked an Endeavour Vice this season, fantastic board, but let down a little by an extruded base, but i rode it, and i rode it hard, and it survived better than most other boards i have abused...

But as i say, the extruded base, well, i never did like them, and it has white marks all over it, that i could only describe as burn from riding in icy conditions, and short of having the base ground, nothing gets rid of it... I wax regularly as well... The plus side is it doesn't seem to effect how it performs, which is very solid...

I would definitely buy another but only with sintered base... 

As for new stuff, the new Airwaves from Oakley... Thank you Oakley for arranging this for me...!!! Maybe a couple of sets of bindings, gonna try out some NOW and some Flow Canted, just not sure which yet, and maybe 1 new board possibly a Flow ERA...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Like some others have said, I don't actually _need_ anything. OTOH what does that have to do with it? 

I'd like to get a new set of bindings for next season -- standard bindings but not Rome. I'd also like a new helmet (not sure why) and I want to try some different goggles, maybe something with a wider field of view.

I'd like to do all these things, just not able to justify it.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I can ever find the thirty two boots I like in my size I'll buy them. 

That's about it.. I might buy another board but I don't need one. I kinda want a new park board. The Evo has seen better days.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, I feel kinda spoiled. I'm looking at getting two boards for next season, probably new bindings and boots, some avy safety gear, new Jacket, new helmet and goggles.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Saving my pretty pennies for a few snowboarding camps ?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I'd like to do all these things, just not able to justify it.


Newer helmet=newer/better technology=saver. Wider view goggles=better sight=saver. Justification done. 
Can't help with the bindings tho


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

neni said:


> Newer helmet=newer/better technology=saver. Wider view goggles=better sight=saver. Justification done.
> Can't help with the bindings tho


Newer boards= more fun :laugh:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Some new goggles
new boots
Maybe add a NS Ripsaw or a Lib Tech Darker Series to my quiver


----------

